# Most Helpful, or Best Quality



## SAWMAN (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey guys,
I recently decided to run a few Sniper competitions as an excuse to tune up and get dialed in the way I once was, or as close to it as I can come. Through that effort, I've found a wide diversity in quality of products and customer support.
You may have your own favorites and I'm not looking to change that, but if you don't, these are the ones I've been working with lately and have found them to be either the *most helpful* in customer support, or the *best product* out there in my personal observation. Maybe this'll help somebody cut through all the red tape I waded through to find people who wouldn't blow you off. Best of luck!

My personal favorites:

*(Rifles) Black Rain Ordnance:*http://blackrainordnance.com/

*(Rifle Optics) U.S. Optics:* http://usoptics.com/

*(Spotting Scope & Binos Optics)**Vortex Optics *http://www.vortexoptics.com/

*(Pistol Upgrades) Salient Arms International:* https://www.velocityshooter.com/17-salient-arms-international

*(General Tactical Gear/ Supplies) U.S. Patriot Tactical *www.USPatriottactical.com

*(Boots, Jackets) Magnum Boots *www.magnumboots.com/us

*(Weapons Bipods, Custom Cammies, Magazines) Tango Down *www.tangodown.com

*(Holsters)** Safariland *http://www.safariland.com/

*(Rifle**/Optics Cases) Pelican Armory:*http://www.pelicanarmory.com/

*(Custom Tripods) Precision Rifle Solutions:* http://www.precisionriflesolutions.com/

*(Rifle magazines, Buttstocks, backup sights) Magpul:* http://www.magpul.com/

*(Shooters Eye Protection) **Smith Optics *http://www.smithoptics.com/

*(Sniper Data Books) Storm Tactical:* http://www.stormtactical.com/

*(Tactical Medic Supplies, Networking Forum) ITS Tactical *http://www.itstactical.com

*(Armor, Tactical Vests, Gloves) 215 Gear *http://215gearstore.com/

*(Weapons Parts/Accessories) VLTOR *www.VLTOR.com

*(General weapons Parts and accessories) Emerging Tactical Solutions, LLC * http://emergingtacticalsolutions.com/

*(Watches) Invicta *http://www.invictawatch.com/


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Watches: Casio G shock, best watch you can get for less than 100bucks. I think it is the best piece of kit I have ever bought. Keeps good time and the battery lasts 10 years. Only thing I have done is by a new band for 10 bucks. Which brings the grand total to 80 bucks for 6 solid years of use in varying horrible environments. This is a much better deal than say a 200 dollar Suunto, which needs new batteries consistently.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah G shock is the shit, I wore one for about 5 yrs before I lost it some how. Now I just dont care what time it is anymore.

Good shit SAW, I'll add to it a little later.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 5, 2011)

www.tyrtactical.com

The most comfortable, user scalable plate carrier I have ever worn - and I have spent a good bit of coin on various carriers...


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the thumbs up SAWMAN!


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey SAWMAN -- for sniper data books, have you ever tried Impact Data Books?

It is a small company my buddy Tony started, he is a memeber here, AKA - Nomad.

He was a Marine Sniper and now current Federal LEO.

He is a good guy, makes an awesome product, and would never let you down.

Any way, thanks for the reasearch and the info presented.

Semper Fi


----------



## SAWMAN (Aug 6, 2011)

I had lunch with "Arrow 4" recently. An honorable guy who is a perfect example of the people involved on my list. In so many cases, it's not just about the gear, but about the people who ARE the company. Always a pleasure doing business with the good guys!


----------

